# Online FATE Starblazers game...



## Treebore (Jan 7, 2011)

On Thursday the 20th of January I will be starting a FATE Starblazers game.

Time 6 to 9 PM EST (USA)

Duration: Approximately 6 weeks.


I have 3 players already, looking for up to 3 more.

Theme: Space Marshals.

Needed: Maptools .75 and SKYPE.

You may also want to sign into the Troll Lord boards to be able to post to the game thread:

Troll Lord Games - View topic - TNI Starblazers (FATE)...


----------



## Treebore (Jan 14, 2011)

The start date has been moved back at least one, possibly two weeks, so if anyone is interested you still have time to sign up.


----------



## Treebore (Jan 23, 2011)

If everyone shows I have 1 spot left open, and we start this Thursday. PM me now!


----------



## daddystabz (Jan 26, 2011)

Can you explain "space marshals" a bit more please? I want to learn about the setting a bit more.  I love FATE and Starblazer as well.


----------

